# Need a cell tower site plowed in Henderson, MN today



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Send me a text or give me a call if you can plow a cell tower road in Henderson today. My # is 32O-616-1499.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do you pay drive time both ways from Illinois?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Absolutely. But I guarantee you won't like the rate


----------



## Randall1022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow. How do i start a tower business? I here about it all the time.


----------



## Mikevoss1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Im out of st.peter mn but thats still 30 min from you but if still want it done shoot me a message


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Snow melted yet?


----------

